# Hospital BOB



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

Having been attacked by my heart, twice in last two weeks, and both times being hauled off with little, if any, preparation. (I was 'dazed and confused')
and being alone, there is no one to follow up. I have decided to fix up an 'EMT BOB'. (Emergency Medical Travel BOB) Not necessarily for EDC, as I carry basic emergency medical info in my wallet, but it could be.

Basically this one would sit by the only door a 'Medical Team' could get me thru in a stretcher. there is going to be a very noticeable sign with instructions to lock the door and this "bag" goes with me.
In it I will have all the standard emergency medial info, who to contact, what meds, how much, and how often. Along with a weeks supply of said meds. Also, it will have two pair of 'cheater' glasses, 150 and 200
spare cell phone with charger
note pad with pen/pencil
spare house key
multi-tool (hospitals have some neat machines) . . . .(joke)
50 bucks in various denominations


My reasoning is, both times, I was hauled out in just sweat pants, Tee
shirt and slippers. I keep my glasses in my shirt pocket and my wallet, cell phone and keys in my pants pocket. I was kind of 'stranded' at the hospital
without of list of phone numbers, people to contact or $$ to get home.
I have something similar that I take with me on my motorcycle trips.
But that usually stays in my saddle bags


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

That is a very good idea.
I would never have thought about it.
I can see where you would be stranded with no one to bring you things.
I depend on my wife and luck I guess.

Yes hospitals do have some interesting machines and they can be taken apart.
The hard part is putting them back together again.


Take care of your heart. You don't want it to keep attacking you.


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

hey !!!!
I'm from the wet side!!


----------



## testhop (Dec 20, 2009)

*my hospital bob*

i am 79 . and have a pacemaker.
had chest pains went to hospital put on heart floor thay ran test fond heart was not the cause never found out what but still would not give me coffee or salt 
when i got out i made me a kit up of single serveof tasters choice coffee and a new full salt and pepper set. ok i know the dr is suppose to always be right .
but at 79 i am going to live my way.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

Recently I went to a walk-in clinic because I was sick and thought I had a bladder infection. It turns out that I was a lot sicker than I thought I was and ended up in the hospital that day because of elevated blood pressure. I knew they were going to be asking me questions about what kinds of medicine I'm on, so I brought with me the pieces of paper that they staple on the bags at the pharmacy. The nurses at the clinic and at the hospital said that was a good idea because sometimes people forget the names of their medicines. 

Because my health situation seems to be getting more complicated every day, I now have his info in a folder along with my blood pressure readings and any other paperwork given to me by anyone wearing a labcoat or scrubs. Keeping it all in a folder is an easy way to keep it organized and it's portable so you can take it with you whenever you go see a doctor or to the hospital.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

testhop said:


> i am 79 .
> but at 79 i am going to live my way.


If I am lucky enough to make it to 79 I will do as I damn well please. 
My Aunt was dieing from cancer. She wanted ice cream and her sons said the doctor told her to not eat it.
She said "I have a couple of months left and I will eat what I want."


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

This thread is full of good ideas. Sometimes my VFC is called upon to help medics get a patient from their house to the ambulance and I know for certain that if we saw a bag with a big sign by the door saying "TAKE ME ALONG TO THE HOSPITAL-IMPORTANT PAPERS/MEDICAL INFO" it'd get tossed into the ambulance.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Grab the stuff...*



backlash said:


> Yes hospitals do have some interesting machines and they can be taken apart.
> The hard part is putting them back together again.


I was in the hospital 4 times last year. Every time I was discharged, I bagged up all the leftover medical supplies that they were using on me and took it home. Seems they toss the stuff even if not used. So, I scored a bunch of dressings, tape, surgical scissors, hemostats, sterile water, and various personal care items. This is NOT stealing. You,or your insurance, paid for the stuff and it is going to be trashed...you might as well take it home and use it up, or add it to you survival supply stash.

(Leave the IV, heart monitor and the television...they like to keep that stuff around! )


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

that's why I threw in a multi-tool or two.
makes it easier to dismount the tv from the wall:sssh:


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

and I added a book I haven't read!


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Another FreeBee...*



questor said:


> and I added a book I haven't read!


I read, or tried to read, a couple of books that they were passing out to patients. The noise level in a typical hospital is not conducive to a good read! 

The lady in charge of the books said I was free to take them home with me if I wanted to finish them. Check with them, a lot of books are donated for the patients at a typical hospital.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

questor said:


> and I added a book I haven't read!


 I might also suggest maybe a toothbrush,comb, and such. A couple of years ago my wife ended up going to the hospital and we didn't think about taking personel hygeine stuff. Well the hospital "gave" her a toothbrush, toothpaste,shampoo and such.............. when the hospital bill came they wanted us to "give" them $45.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

efbjr said:


> I was in the hospital 4 times last year. Every time I was discharged, I bagged up all the leftover medical supplies that they were using on me and took it home. Seems they toss the stuff even if not used.


Yep. We're not allowed to take that stuff into another patients room, spreads germs. Some places, even things like stethoscopes are disposable. Just be careful, the hospital is a wonderful place to pick up some serious bacteria which will make the free become very expensive in short order.


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

tsrwivey said:


> Yep. We're not allowed to take that stuff into another patients room, spreads germs. Some places, even things like stethoscopes are disposable. Just be careful, the hospital is a wonderful place to pick up some serious bacteria which will make the free become very expensive in short order.


buddy of mine brought home some MRSA that way. His kids and wife are still recovering.


----------

